# 4 Tips for Choosing Woodworking Hand Tools



## WoodworkingTalk (Dec 8, 2015)

> Being a woodworker, whether as a professional or a weekend hobbyist, makes you an important part of a rich, long-lasting tradition of art and culture. Since the dawn of time, wood has been used to create shelter, boats, farming implements, household items and art.
> 
> As civilizations around the world advanced, existing tools were improved and new tools were invented to cut and shape wood. Most of the woodworking hand tools in use today have changed little since ancient times. Fortunately, the art of using hand tools is making a comeback. A growing number of novice and skilled woodworkers are “getting back to basics”.
> 
> Whether you’re just starting out or expanding your woodworking skills, it’s important to choose several basic, yet versatile hand tools. While few skilled woodworkers will agree on the exact same wish list, we’ve come up with a good sampling of must-haves.


*
Read More*:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/articles/4-tips-for-choosing-woodworking-hand-tools/


----------



## Diana Puspitasari (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks for the tips


----------



## Larry42 (Jan 10, 2014)

I love my hand tools. You left off cabinet scrapers. Faster than sand paper. Anyone can make a good scrub plane, highly efficient at removing twist from a plank quickly. I turned my mallet from Osage many years ago. The round form lets you know if you hit on center and you don't have to even look at it while driving a chisel. An old cast iron plane can be made into a good one by tuning it. Most new ones have the sole finished on a belt sander producing dips at the throat. Old ones aren't necessarily better but the iron has had a chance to stabilize. A traditional bench with two vices and dogs makes work much easier.


----------

